# Newbie XTrail Owner Question



## mdj (Jul 6, 2005)

Just purchased my new LE VDC from TGN in Ottawa. I noticed a small rectangular insert in the centre of the rear bumper immediately below the licence plate rack. Couldn't figure out what it was, so I asked one of the staff. Told me that on the European version that space contains a flashing light of some type. Apparently it is designed for driving on the fast moving autobahn and flashes to warn speeding drivers coming up behind you at 200kph that you are there. I lived in Germany for many years as a teenager and never heard of such a thing. Sounds like a bunch of bunk to me. Anyone have the real explanation?

Take possession on Saturday :cheers:


----------



## jww (Apr 22, 2005)

mdj said:


> Just purchased my new LE VDC from TGN in Ottawa. I noticed a small rectangular insert in the centre of the rear bumper immediately below the licence plate rack. Couldn't figure out what it was, so I asked one of the staff. Told me that on the European version that space contains a flashing light of some type. Apparently it is designed for driving on the fast moving autobahn and flashes to warn speeding drivers coming up behind you at 200kph that you are there. I lived in Germany for many years as a teenager and never heard of such a thing. Sounds like a bunch of bunk to me. Anyone have the real explanation?
> 
> Take possession on Saturday :cheers:


Congrats on your new X-Trail - I am envious as I have another year left on my 02 Altima before I can move into one myself. The bumper cutout you refer to is the location for the rear foglight on versions of the X-Trail sold in other geos. It is required by law that a low-lying constanlty burning red lamp be located on the rear of all vehicles. Kind of like our daytime running lights for Canada - only for the foggier climbs of other countries. If you have ever driven in fog-ridden UK or Finland, you'd get the idea pretty quickly. Volvos sold here used to have these on them as they didn't sell geo-specific models of their cars - I don't know if that changed with Ford's ownership - but then I digress.

There is a lengthy thread on this already - you might want to check it out at:

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=94851

jww


----------



## Down_Under_Trail (Jul 5, 2005)

Yep, rear Fog light. Not quite sure the laws over there, but in OZ there are illegal for use unless in misty/foggy/low light conditions.

Cheers


----------



## patrick39 (May 24, 2005)

They should included the rear fog light in the X-Trail just like the European cars.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

patrick39 said:


> They should included the rear fog light in the X-Trail just like the European cars.


Yeah, they should include many things that are missing not only compared to the European version, but the beefed-up Japanese one LOL  I wish!


----------



## mdj (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks for the information. The staffer was half right I suppose. Just spent an hour or more reading posts on this forum. Very informative and I now have a few ideas for add ons. What's a little more money?  

Cheers.



aussietrail said:


> Yeah, they should include many things that are missing not only compared to the European version, but the beefed-up Japanese one LOL  I wish!


----------



## patrick39 (May 24, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> Yeah, they should include many things that are missing not only compared to the European version, but the beefed-up Japanese one LOL  I wish!


The Japanese has turbo-charged 280hp version with navigation system..... they should export all their vehicles to other parts of the world!!!


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

patrick39 said:


> The Japanese has turbo-charged 280hp version with navigation system..... they should export all their vehicles to other parts of the world!!!


EXACTLY!


----------



## Ryan_U (Apr 29, 2005)

*TURBO!*

WHAT!!!! There is a 280 HP version of the X-Trail!!??? ARGHHH!!! WHy is it we never get the cool stuff in Canada. No diesels, no turbos, no fancy features. We do get snow though!!! I guess that does count as "cool" stuff but I'd be more than happy to exchange the snow we get for a 280 HP engine. What engine is that? Is it the QR25DE with a turbo or is it the (sp.) ~QR20SD? I'm so jealous...


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Turbo engine is the SR20DET. And really only available in Japan... because its also not readily available here in the Philippines and other Asian countries... unfortunately. :thumbdwn:


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

I saw an Xtrail that had a hidden hitch in that spot. I thought that was pretty cool


----------

